# Crew available for Saturday, Monday or Tuesday



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

I have some off time with work, so I'm looking for an offshore trip this weekend or early next week (Mon or Tues) out of Galveston, Freeport, or Matty. 

I have some of my own equipment but not a ton. I'm of course more than happy to pay my share of gas, bait, ice, etc, and whatever cleaning and rigging the captain needs. 

Call me at 713-598-7772 or send me a PM. 

Thanks!

Austin


----------

